# Operation Hemorrhoid...



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Prepare yourselves...

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1948 2609

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1948 2616

DC# 0307 0020 0001 1948 1534 (double bomb)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gettem:r:r:r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

In preaparation H, Uh, I mean, in getting ready for this bomb, did you over extend your pooty pucker as well?:r
Looks like mass damage in the future.:gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

smokeyscotch said:


> In preaparation H, Uh, I mean, in getting ready for this bomb, did you over extend your pooty pucker as well?:r
> Looks like mass damage in the future.:gn


:[email protected]"pooty pucker"

That's a lot of boxes, brother !! .. Very nice !


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

There's more to come... :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I know where this one is headed, should we send the preparation H now?:ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> I know where this one is headed, should we send the preparation H now?:ss


You know where one of them is headed - the other two are unexpected (but well deserved). 
:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn
Send on my brother, send on! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ruh Roh - *CARNAGE!!!!!!*

I love trauma!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Someone will need a prescription for that.......thats not the OTC (over the counter) type of bombage:r:r:r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ouch !!

That is going to hurt......:tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Operation moving on to Phase 2...

DC #0307 0020 0001 1948 2647

DC #0307 0020 0001 1948 2630

DC #0307 0020 0001 1948 2623


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Caddo...you are doing Arkansas proud!!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Caddo...you are doing Arkansas proud!!!


Thanks Jim, and the best part is that some of the targets _don't suspect a thing_. :ss Most of them are acutally heading to border states, I'm not expecting any retaliation but we might start building a wall just incase :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

OUCH.................First Darren McFadden leaves Arkansas, now this..........................................:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Border states...bordering on Destruction!


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

jbo said:


> Caddo...you are doing Arkansas proud!!!


heh, like Arkansas has ANYTHING to be proud of :r

jk, go get 'em Andrew!


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Thanks Jim, and the best part is that some of the targets _don't suspect a thing_.


Well, you at least got that part right - i was expecting a couple of hygrometers from cigarmony.com ... imagine my surprise when the box exploded in my hands. you'd think i'd have learned by now :hn

well, i'll chalk this one up as a lesson learned from a great BOTL

total damage:









Onyx Reserve Toro
CI Legends Yellow DPG 
Indian Tabac SF Maduro
Padilla Edicion Especial 'Obsidian'
Padilla Hybrid Robusto

The Onyx and IT are excellent smokes, i'm excited to try out the Padilla's (new to me) and the Legend will be my first Pepin smoke :ss

All in all, i'd say this hit was right on the money ...



CaddoMoney said:


> I'm not expecting any retaliation


You of all people should know better than that.

Also, i decided to take a picture of a small section of my fridge.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CaddoMoney again


ARG

please hit this brother up with some well deserved RG


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jaymz said:


> Also, i decided to take a picture of a small section of my fridge.


Well played sir, well played - that just made my night. Enjoy the sticks - hopefully they'll help stuff the humi just a bit while we wait on dantzig to get back :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*DANG!!! Trying to start a one-man conflagration... El - Kabong!!! :ss*


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

One more heading out... DC#0307 0020 0001 1948 2654 (herf bomb):ss


----------

